# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  سعر ومواصفات نوكيا آشا 500 ونوكيا اشا 502 ونوكيا آشا 503

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة “نوكيا” عن ثلاثة هواتف جديدة في سلسلة الهواتف منخفضة التكلفة خاصتها “آشا”، وهم هواتف آشا 500 وآشا 503 وآشا 502.
وأوضحت “نوكيا” خلال الكشف عن الهواتف الثلاثة، في مؤتمر بمدينة أبوظبي  اليوم، أنها راعت عند تصميم الأجهزة عاملي الشكل الأنيق وأن تكون مناسبة  للتنقل، حيث تتميز الهواتف بهيكل مضاد للصدمات، وشكل قريب من تصميم سلسلة  هواتف “لوميا”.
وتعمل الهواتف الثلاثة بنظام “نوكيا آشا 1.1.1″، وأعلنت الشركة  الفنلندية أن تلك الهواتف سوف تحصل على تطبيقات التراسل الفوري “واتس آب”  و”لاين” و”وي شات”.
وسوف يملك الهاتف آشا 500 شاشة بقياس 2.8 بوصة ذات درجة وضوح 240×320 بكسل، كما زود بكاميرا خلفية تبلغ دقتها 2 ميجابكسل.    ودعمت “نوكيا” الهاتف آشا 500 ببطارية سعة 1200 ميلي أمبير/ساعة، وسوف  يطرح بنسختين الأولى بشريحة اتصالات واحدة والثانية تدعم تركيب شريحتي  اتصال.
وفي المقابل، سوف يضم الهاتف آشا 502 شاشة بقياس 3 بوصة ذات درجة وضوح  تبلغ 240×320 بكسل، كما زود بكاميرا خلفية تبلغ دقتها 5 ميجابكسل مدعومة  بفلاش ضوئي.
وسوف تبلغ سعة البطارية في الهاتف آشا 502 نحو 1010، ولن تتوافر من  الهاتف نسخة ذات شريحة واحدة، حيث سيتاح بنسخة واحدة ذات شريحتي اتصالات.
هذا، وسوف يملك الهاتف آشا 503 شاشة بقياس 3 بوصة ذات درجة وضوح تبلغ  240×320 بكسل، كما زود بكاميرا خلفية تبلغ دقتها 5 ميجابكسل مدعومة بفلاش  ضوئي.
وسوف تتيح “نوكيا” للمستهلكين الاختيار ما بين نسخة ذات شريحة اتصالات  واحدة أو نسخة ذات شريحتي اتصالات من الهاتف آشا 502، كما ينتظر أن يزود  الهاتف ببطارية سعة 1200 ميلي أمبير/ساعة.
وتعتزم الشركة الفنلندية استهداف الأسواق الناشئة مثل أسواق أفريقيا  والشرق الأوسط بهواتفها الجديدة، وهي الهواتف التي ستطرحها بمجموعة من  الألوان هي الأبيض والأسود والأصفر والأزرق الفاتح والأخضر الفاتح والأحمر.
يذكر أن “نوكيا” كانت قد حددت خلال مؤتمرها أسعار هواتفها الجديدة، وهي  الهواتف التي تناسب الميزانيات المتوسطة والمنخفضة، حيث ستبدأ أسعار الهاتف  آشا 500 من 69 دولار أمريكي، والهاتف آشا 503 من 99 دولار أمريكي، فيما  سيتكلف الهاتف آشا 502 نحو 89 دولار أمريكي.

----------

